# Why can't it ship to Malaysia?



## terryforever (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm from malaysia,
last time i also got buy one DStwo at shoptemp,
but now, i wanted to buy 2nd Dstwo,
then i calculate my shipping to Malaysia,Kuala Lumpur.

but it show me tat 
"Sorry, but we are unable to ship parcels to this country! "

WTF? Y can't it ship to Malaysia?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately they tell me they've received a lot of fraudulent orders from this country and for safety concerns they have stopped allowing orders from Malaysia (temporarily)


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2010)

Use a drop shipping service.  It'll cost a bit more, but if you really need something it'll work.


----------



## odoyle (Oct 23, 2010)

Maylasia is still reeling from Derek Zoolander's assasination attempt on your prime minister...


----------

